# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد امکان " ویرایش ثبت نام " کنکور95

## انسانم آرزوست

سلام عزیزان... دیروز کنکور رو ثبت نام کردم و شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری رو هم نوشتم ولی امروز که وارد سایت سنجش شدم و میخواستم وارد صفحه ی ثبت نامی م بشم وارد نمیشه و همش خطا میزنه... 
ایا سایت خرابه ؟؟ یا کد هایی که دارم اشتباهن؟ چکار کنم ...


ممنون پیشاپیش  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## elm10

اگر شماره موبایل وارد کرده باشید کد رو بهتون اس ام اس کرده.
میتونید چک کنید درست باشه. موقع وارد کردن کد هم کیبوردتون رو زبان en باشه اشتباه پیش نمیاد.

----------

